# Suche Ersatz für Thyristorsteller der Firma Reuschel Systemtechnik T-Con



## Waelder (1 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns läuft noch eine etwas alte Packanlage mit einigen von den o.g. T-Con Thyristorstellern. 
Leider gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr da anscheinend die Firma Reuschel Systemtechnik seit 2018 nicht mehr existent ist. 
Hat mir jemand einen Tip wo solch Geräte repariert werden oder gibt es gar einen Ersatz ?
Als einziges habe ich hiewr eine Bedienungsanleitung.

Anhang anzeigen T-Con.pdf


Grüsse Michael


----------



## Plan_B (1 März 2019)

Beu Eurotherm gibts noch welche. Allerdings müsstest Du für eine Substitution schon ein paar genauere technische Daten eruieren.
bei Crydom gibts auch kompakte SSR mit integriertem Controller für Phasenanschnitt und 0-10V Ansteuerung.


----------



## Waelder (1 März 2019)

Vielleicht gibt es zu erwähnen der Regler bedient ein Folienschweissband.


----------



## Gleichstromer (2 März 2019)

Soweit erkennbar, werden hauptsächlich konventionelle Bauteile - CMOS-IC 4066, Operationsverstärkern LM358, Spannungsregler 7812, P-MOSFET IRF9630, IXYS-Gleichrichtermodul - verwendet, das kann mit etwas Einarbeitung auch selbst repariert werden, ansonsten sollte ein Reparatur-Dienstleister für Industrielektronik das können.

Evtl. hat BLE-Elektronik oder Sprint-Electric etwas vergleichbares.


----------

